# Link to my Youtube Channel



## SprinterDaWolf (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello to anyone whos looking at this post, i just started up this Youtube account several days ago and already uploaded my first video for people to watch! What my Youtube channel will be posting is that it will show videos relating to information about and whats currently going on about the Furry Fandom. I will also post video showing me vent out my problems and the feelings and thoughts that i have inside my head everyday as i go through life. Those types of videos will be called Vent videos. I will also show some comedy stuff on the channel like skits and stuff along with the casual few memes here and there for those who are "Meme-savvy"
lol. I hope this shows interest to anyone whos looking at this im just starting out so yeah.

Thanks!,
Yuari
P.S: The account im using is old as i already am going to delete this account soon as i made a new fursona named Yuari )
www.youtube.com: Yauri Fox


----------

